# This came to me on my rescue list emails if this isnt the correct place please move



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

*PLEASE CROSSPOST*
*CONTACT:*
* Port Gibson Police Dept| (601) 437-5101 806 Farmer St, Port Gibson, MS *
* Claiborne County Sheriff| (601) 437-5161 410 Market St, Port Gibson, MS *

A German Shepherd Dog in Port Gibson, MS, at: *803 Marginale Street*, is being starved to death. The mailman that delivers mail there called me very upset. He said the owner wanted to see how long it would take for a dog to starve to death. 

The postman called the police, and no one will do anything. We need help. The owner will not surrender the dog. 

This dog will starve to death if he is not removed from where he is being cruelly and deliberately starved to death.


PLEASE ACT NOW AND DO NOT WAIT! THIS DOG WILL DIE!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG!!!! Why do I read these, I can not believe the police will not do anything??? Is there a local shelter, rescue or humane society? How does the mailman know this, is the dog tied outside? If so then someone just needs sneak him out at night. Oh this is breaking my heart!


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have no idea, this showed up in my inbox this morning


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I doubt that nobody would do anything.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

If this is indeed happening I cannot believe that law enforcement could not get animal control to get the poor dog. I cannot put in pring what I would like to do to that individual. Unbelievable.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Call a rescue or shelter, they will do something. If the dog is like that they will have their AC come out with the police and force the owner to hand over the dog.


----------

